# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Repairing the Mod-t 3D Printer

## 3Dmonkey

Would it be possible to repair the Mod-t yourself if by chance something breaks ?
Like if by some random chance a servo motor burns out or the driver board burns out 
Are you able to get a replacement board or motor from New Matter and install it yourself ?

Or would you have to mail the printer back to the company to get repairs ?

----------


## NewMatter

We haven't finalized our policy on this yet.  In principle, we aren't opposed to selling parts for people to repair their own printers, but with high-volume products designed to minimize cost, certain repairs may end up requiring more specialized expertise.  (We really don't want to be be receiving partially disassembled printers in our repair department.)  Certainly some spare parts (like the removable build table) will be available for sale, but we'll be evaluating on a part-by-part basis exactly which parts will be available for user repair.

----------


## curious aardvark

So, um, there might be room for authorised repair shops then ? 

I'd be interested in that :-)

----------

